# Metadaten für Multimedia Daten ermitteln



## MiMa (18. Sep 2017)

Hallo,
es gibt Programme, die durch einen kurzen Musikmitschnitt automatisch die Metadaten ermitteln können. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie so etwas funktioniert? 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die vorgehensweise! 
Funktioniert das auch bei Filmen oder TV-Serien?

Vielen Dank
M


----------



## Flown (18. Sep 2017)

Welche Metadaten meinst du?


----------



## MiMa (18. Sep 2017)

Vielleicht sagt Dir das Programm Shazam etwas?
Du schneidest ein Stück Musik mit und schon bekommst Du das Cover, den Titel und einige andere Informationen angezeigt.
Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie das geht und etventuell so etwas mal probieren nach zu bauen.


----------



## Flown (18. Sep 2017)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Du das Cover, den Titel und einige andere Informationen angezeigt.


Das meinst du mit Meta-Daten...

Das fäll eigentlich alles unter das Thema "Audio and Music Processing". Ist ein ziemlich aufwändiges Thema und ein Startpunkt wäre - um bei Shazam zu bleiben - der accoustic fingerprint.


----------



## MiMa (18. Sep 2017)

Danke Dir,
das hilft mir schin mal weiter.


----------

